# JUST saw a WARNING about CANIDAE making Dogs Sick-- is it true ?



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

Just Saw a Warning on a talk Forum about Canidae causing ILLNESS, Diarrhea and even ???death in Dogs. I was concerned cause i tried to switch to Canidae last week on my Sheltie and it gave her really BAD diarrhea... Is this true about Canidae Dog food ??? i thought this was one of the premium dog foods. ?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Some time ago, Canidae changed their formula, and a lot of dogs became ill from that. But, if you're dog has never had it, you should be okay, unless you're dog is allergic to some of it's ingredients.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

PureMutt said:


> Some time ago, Canidae changed their formula, and a lot of dogs became ill from that. But, if you're dog has never had it, you should be okay, unless you're dog is allergic to some of it's ingredients.


My dog never had it, but my dog started to have Bloody Diarrhea within 2-3 day of starting it. I mixed in Only about 1/5 of my dog's normal food with rest of it her usualy food. It did not help.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

I fed my Boston Canidae the first three months of this year. He had frenquent bright yellow "soft serve" poops. Now I rotate between Innova Evo and TOTW Wetlands. So far so good.


----------



## jennnej (Jun 18, 2008)

I switched my dog from Nutro Natural Balance to Canidae a week ago and she is having terrible diarrhea. I feel so bad


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I am using Candiae Beef and Ocean Fish, just switching S-L-O-W-L-Y, 25% Canidae to 75% Pro Plan Select Beef and Barley. So far, it's gong fine. No, digestive problems at all. I don't know if my luck will hold when I increase the percentage of Canidae.

I did read somewhere that certain dogs (particularily German Shepherds and Great Danes) were unable to handle the regular Canidae and the company suggested their grain-free food (and gave coupons) and those that tried it were back to normal! My feed store lady breeds German Shepherds and she said she feeds only grain free. She has great success with Canidae grain-free, TOTW and Natural Balance grain free.

I opted not to get the grain-free, only because I am trying to swich my dogs away from chicken based food.

If my dogs have problems with Canidae, I won't hesitate to switch.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

jennnej said:


> I switched my dog from Nutro Natural Balance to Canidae a week ago and she is having terrible diarrhea. I feel so bad


Sorry that happened to you. It only tood 3 days of Canidae mixed in with her regular food before she started to have terrible Bloody Diarrhea....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been feeding my two Dobermans Canidae dog food for over a year, this past summer my dogs became very ill, vomiting and diarrhea. They both lost weight. The puppy starting loosing her hair while the older dobe (10) seemed to adjust better. Both dogs went through a series of test just to find out that it was what they where eating. My vet told me that Canidae may have changed the formula. I confirmed what my vet told me. I wish I would have know about this sooner I would have taken them off the dog food months ago.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

FWIW I have a GSD. I fed her Canidae after diarrhea on Abady. She has a food intolerance to something in the Abady mix. 

I kept her on Canidae thru the formula change and she was FINE. I did switch her to Evo after I had switched the Cats to Evo and the vet just LOVED how great they all looked. I figured, what is good for the cats is probably good for the dog. And so far she has been FINE on Evo as well.

In the case of BLOODY diarrhea take a stool sample to the vet and look for other symptoms such as unexplained weight loss and diarrhea that comes and goes.. your dog may have something else like Giardia or Coccidia. 

Both these problems can give the dog bouts of diarrhea (with blood more likely in coccidia infections) and both can have periods where the dog has normal stools. Either infection is very easy to pick up from the evironment.. even from something as innocuous as licking dew drops off of grass (and why you never let your dog drink from puddles etc.). 

Be a shame to blame the food when it might well be something else.... and the dog is sick from that and needs veterinary help. 

Any animal (human included) can develop a food intolerance or have a food intolerance to an ingredient in food. 

I am saying this not because I support any dog food company.. just saying you need to check all the possibles.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been feeding my two Dobermans Canidae dog food for over a year, this past summer my dogs became very ill, vomiting and diarrhea. They both lost weight. The puppy starting loosing her hair while the older dobe (10) seemed to adjust better. Both dogs went through a series of test just to find out that it was what they where eating. My vet told me that Canidae may have changed the formula. I confirmed what my vet told me. I wish I would have know about this sooner I would have taken them off the dog food months ago. 

Canidae contacted me about my posting, they seem to think that my dogs developed allergies to the food and the problem is not their food. Which could very well be true. Just odd that both dogs had the same problem. I switched them to FROMM, and they are doing great!


----------

